# Best sounding epic music



## RonOrchComp (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi

What's the best sounding epic music out there? I listen to a lot of epic music, and the quality seems to be all over the place. 

I love TSFH music, but the sound quality I do think is that great. 

Rok Nardin does some stuff that sounds really good, even if I am not a fan of much of the actual music. Tho, some I love.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 25, 2021)

Check out Ivan Torrent


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## SlHarder (Sep 25, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> Check out Ivan Torrent


Yeah, that will tide me over epic wise. Nice.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 25, 2021)

There’s most of the Dark Souls and Bloodborne OSTs that are epic and sound quite great.


----------



## AMBi (Sep 25, 2021)

For epic, choir-shouty stuff I tend to come back to Bayonetta 2 boss themes, Hiroyuki Sawano's orchestral / battle themes (don't like much of his vocal work lol), and Souls stuff pretty often.


----------



## M_Helder (Sep 26, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Hi
> 
> What's the best sounding epic music out there? I listen to a lot of epic music, and the quality seems to be all over the place.
> 
> ...


Audiomachine, Really Slow Motion, hands down.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Akarin (Sep 26, 2021)

The Dragon Age OST by Trevor Morris.


----------



## Great Zed (Sep 26, 2021)

Call me old fashioned, but I like Basil Poledouris' Conan score, Shore's Lord of the Rings, and even the score for Skyrim. A lot of new "epic" music these days sounds incredibly overdone, cliché and cheesy to me. Check out Bear McCreary's God of War soundtrack, it's a bit old-school "epic"!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 8, 2021)

Found DosBrains. I think this is the guys from heavyocity? Stuff sounds great.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 8, 2021)

A few tracks from my current favorite album...













And while _trailerized_ covers/songs can be hit or miss, this one's pretty fantastic:


----------



## Pier (Oct 9, 2021)

This is fantastic stuff @jcrosby , specially that Louis Armstrong cover.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 9, 2021)

Pier said:


> This is fantastic stuff @jcrosby , specially that Louis Armstrong cover.


Thanks Pier. I think they're pretty incredible, and that cover just came out and blew me away when I heard it.


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 9, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Thanks Pier. I think they're pretty incredible, and that cover just came out and blew me away when I heard it.




Like this one too


----------

